# 150-million-year-old sea monster discovered in Poland



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

150 million....



The petrified remains belonged to a pliosaur, an extinct reptile that could reach more than 30 feet in length and weigh several tons. They were discovered in a cornfield in Krzyzanowice, near the Swietokrzyskie Mountains, an area the study's abstract describes as "rich in fossils of coastal and pelagic reptiles."

So this area was one a seabed.....

'One of the discoverers, paleontologist Daniel Tyborowski, described in detail just how massive the pliosaurs were'

"They had powerful, large skulls and massive jaws with large, sharp teeth," Tyborowski said in an interview with Science in Poland. "Their limbs were in the form of fins."

The creatures lived during the late Jurassic period and *ate anything they could, (Did they leave a diary?) *Tyborowski added. In addition to the pliosaur, the researchers also found the mangled bones of *ancient* sea turtles, plesiosaurs and ancestors of modern-day crocodiles.

"Sea turtles ate large snails, while they themselves fell prey to large crocodiles," Tyborowski pointed out. "We know this because we found teeth marks left by those reptiles on turtle shells. On the other hand, powerful pliosaurs hunted all animals whose fossils we discovered at this site."

Tyborowski, who said that the fossil finds were a *first* for Poland, hopes the researchers will discover more large reptile fossils in the "next months and years" at the site. (Hoping)

The research has been published in the scientific journal, Proceedings of the Geologists' Association.

This bit did for me...

In December, the fossil of a 180-million-year-old "sea monster" from the Jurassic era was discovered with evidence of *blubber and skin, *making the creature more similar to modern-day dolphins than previously thought.

Amazing... Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-31 21:11:49Reaction Score: 3


This is the best picture for this 150 mln year old discovery from the above-linked article, imho. So much for all that strata accumulation.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-10-31 21:13:17Reaction Score: 1


Yep, looks like they are scratching around on the surface!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-31 21:15:16Reaction Score: 6


LOL, and _this one_ is even funnier.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2019-11-01 03:48:28Reaction Score: 3


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-11-02 04:45:00Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Tyborowski, who said that the fossil finds were a *first* for Poland, hopes the researchers will discover more large reptile fossils in the "next months and years" at the site. (Hoping)


I am sure Poland's tourist industry will be very thankful.


----------

